# Canon printer MP 460/490 for mac 10.5/6



## JJSu (Feb 26, 2012)

How to reset the ink level for MP 460, MP 490. with refilled ink tank,
How to resolve the ink tank cannot be recognized with refilled tank . Thanks !


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't without using half a dozen other tanks first. The printer keeps track of that info, so by using other tanks, it forgets about the older ones. This keeps you from refilling the ink, so that you go buy new ones.


----------

